

The Company Town in the Twenty-First Century - crsmithdev
https://medium.com/@keeltyc/the-company-town-in-the-twenty-first-century-e49a766ab3c0

======
wmf
Shouldn't you save for retirement _after_ paying down your debts?

~~~
crsmithdev
I think the point of the article is that even if you can get yourself to a
state of zero debt, and then start saving...any significant purchase (home,
auto) ends up placing you right back in that state. You've locked away a
significant portion of your income for a very long time, and generally most
people can't then afford to purchase a home or car without going right back
into debt.

